# One Day When I'm Big Ill Build This



## mbera (28/3/14)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (28/3/14)

Wow!!!
Speak to @Riaz - he has enough Kanthal for this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

OMG now that is just plain silly... but looks like a need to have!


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/3/14)

Hells bells are those even vapable I wonder


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

looks more like a new form of art than something to vape on!


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

Don't wait till you are too old, @mbera - shaking not recommended.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

